# Best Crankbait rod $200-250 ??



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I AM looking for a new crankin rod for throwing 3/8-1/2oz baits and occasionally a 3/4oz. I have been eyeing the new StCroix Legend Glass. Any reviews or other rod suggestions appreciated!!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Partial to St Croix personally but never held their glass offering. Little question it's probably a fine instrument. 

Check out Fenwick Lunker stick and save yourself $150+. Carbon fiber core, spiral bound glass wrap for a nice parabolic bend. I have the 7'8" for larger presentations but they make a lighter rod for lures the size you're targeting. Retails about $80. Never felt compelled to spend more for a cranking rod

PS: might get a few more responses if the mods moved this to Tackle Talk forum


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

If that is your budget I would go with one of the GLooomis cranking rods: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/G_Loomis_Crankbait_Casting_Rods/descpage-GLCBCR.html

Another good option are the Duckett White Ice cranking rods: http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Duckett_White_Ice_Crankbait_Casting_Rods/descpage-DWICC.html


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Another option a Kistler Argon series composite rod sold by Gander Mountain , paired mine with a Lews reel and I love it !!!


----------

